
14-Year-Old Prodigy Programmer Dreams In Code - Walkman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBXZWB_dNsw
======
laumars
Dreaming in code isn't that weird. Given that sleep is your minds way of
organizing the previous days experiences (amongst other things), it's only to
be expected that you would dream about whatever took the majority of mental
time while awake. For most kids that would be playing with their friends. For
adults that might be stresses of their day to day life. And for people who
spend most of their waking life coding, we're inevitably going to dream about
coding.

That said, when I was at college and would spend 2 or 3 days coding for about
18hrs a day, I would have the weirdest dreams that would resemble the scene
from The Matrix where Neo first discovers his power. Except rather than green
text on black, it would be the syntax highlighting colors that my (then) IDE
defaulted to.

Going back on topic though, as normal as the "dreams in code" thing is. This
kid clearly still has a natural talent and the enjoyment of the subject to
push himself further. So best of luck to him - not that I think he'll need it.

------
invalid_arg
The kid is going to well. He's smart and eloquent, to important traits in
software development.

However dreaming in code. Thats nothing new, I challenge you to find a
developer who hasn't woken up with solution to a problem.

------
krapp
I find when i'm dreaming in code, it's a sign i've been spending too much time
in front of the editor.

------
joezydeco
I've come up with answers to hard problems in the shower. Can I say I write
software in the shower now?

~~~
Walkman
Under the shower, your brain switches to a bit of an alpha state, the same
when you go to sleep and you start using your right brain more, so you find
solutions to problems intuitively rather than rationally (which means you
aggregate and summarize all of your rational knowledge, without even knowing
about it).

It's good to train your right brain even if you do a lot of programming (which
is totally a left brain activity), it will help you to be a better in that
either!

~~~
joezydeco
Oh yeah, I'm aware of that.

I'm just making the point that a _lot_ of programmers are thinking of code
when they're not directly working on it. It's the nature of what we do.

